# Can an Accident case in India, lead to PR application getting rejected?



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Can an Accident case in India, lead to PR application getting rejected? - I've been in an accident where I ended up going to the court and paid the fine. This was about 5 years ago. It is registered as criminal case here and I believe it is closed now. This will most probably reflect in my PCC. Is there a chance that this can lead to my PR application getting rejected? Is there a possibility that CIC will consider my case because it was an accident.

Thanks!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Car accidents are irrelevant. Criminal convictions for driving offenses do matter because they are criminal convictions.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

colchar said:


> Car accidents are irrelevant. Criminal convictions for driving offenses do matter because they are criminal convictions.


Thank you for the response! It was a criminal case and I admitted my guilt and paid fine. Injured party claimed damages owing to temporary disability and loss of pay. Does that still affect my case?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The GoC will look to see if your conviction equates to a criminal conviction in Canada to determine admissibility. 

So, if you were driving under influence of alcohol (DUI), your application will likely be refused, as the GoC takes DUI convictions _very_ seriously and can _and *it will*_ use it as a reason to refuse entry into Canada, even as a tourist (I've seen them do it).

However, if you were in rush hour traffic or fetching your children from school or similar situation where you were sober and you were driving a little too quickly and you rear ended someone (you hit them from behind), then you don't have to worry... a "fender bender" (a popular term used for car accidents where minor damage is done, usually to the front or rear bumper of one or both cars) on the way home from work/school is _*not*_ a criminal act in Canada, so it won't be of interest to the CIC.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> The GoC will look to see if your conviction equates to a criminal conviction in Canada to determine admissibility.
> 
> So, if you were driving under influence of alcohol (DUI), your application will likely be refused, as the GoC takes DUI convictions _very_ seriously and can _and *it will*_ use it as a reason to refuse entry into Canada, even as a tourist (I've seen them do it).
> 
> However, if you were in rush hour traffic or fetching your children from school or similar situation where you were sober and you were driving a little too quickly and you rear ended someone (you hit them from behind), then you don't have to worry... a "fender bender" (a popular term used for car accidents where minor damage is done, usually to the front or rear bumper of one or both cars) on the way home from work/school is _*not*_ a criminal act in Canada, so it won't be of interest to the CIC.


Thank you! I was sober and the mistake was mine. The opposite person claimed damages for leg fracture because we both were on our motorbikes.

Anyway, since starting this thread, I applied for PCC and the application just asked if I have ever been part of a criminal proceeding. When I selected yes, it didn't ask me any further questions. Few people here have told that since the case is closed now, it should not affect my application. I have my appointment with the PCC office next week. Fingers crossed! 

I will update the thread once I get the PCC and eventually once CIC publishes their decision in my case! Apparently, there haven't been many in the same exact situation as I'm in right now when I searched in google.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I got my PCC today and it says, there is no adverse information found against me in the records. I did answer yes to the question which asked if I was ever part of a criminal proceeding. Hope this helps anybody in a similar situation.


----------

